# How do I organize my website pages in Google search results like this?



## Haus of Dinma (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi,

When people search for my site, I want the results to be grouped up the way T-shirtforums.com is grouped in the picture below. How do I do it? Thank you!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

A lot has to do with how well you do SEO (search engine optimization). Google spiders will pick up your sections automatically.


----------



## Haus of Dinma (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for replying Joe. Are you saying Google's spiders organize the results automatically? I'm already being picked by the search engines. The picture below is what page 1 of my search results look like, but I want it to be more organized. I know it would not bother anyone else, but I'm a perfectionist, and it's driving me nuts, that it's not organized.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi, First of all you need to make your site a authority site. Then Google will prefer your site and make changes by own. Do marketing of your site.


----------



## Haus of Dinma (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok, that works. I thought it was something I had to do. I'll just focus on adding more content to my site. Thank you.


----------



## tqualizerman (Dec 9, 2006)

Make sure to sign up for Google's Webmaster Tools. This will give you much more insight into how Google is indexing your site. 

The links you're referring to are called sitelinks. They're automatically populated by Google, after the spiders have enough traffic data to identify them as key pages of interest to visitors - so make sure you're also set up with Google Analytics and tracking your visitors.


----------



## Haus of Dinma (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you Tqualizerman, will do that. I like your shirts by the way. It's different and cool.


----------



## zqr (Jul 4, 2012)

i wouldn't concern yourself with that too much. Having organized search engine results isn't going to bring sales. You'll want to market your site to show up for search terms that are not your brand name. For example, you showed the search results for "haus of dinma", but people aren't searching for that usually. You want traffic to come from your site from what's called non-branded searches, i.e., people who found your site without typing your brand name into the search engine. i understand where your coming from wanting it organized, but it's honestly a waste of time to focus on that. (sorry if that came off blunt)


----------



## hihelsnlipstick (Jun 13, 2012)

Google Webmaster Tools is how you do this, I'm going to try to do this also once i get some time.


----------

